# Maxim



## kishacajun (Aug 7, 2008)

Can Someone Tell Me If Working For Companies Such As Maxim Good With Keeping You Busy With Work?  It Seems As Though These Companies Have You To Work On An Assignment With Various Ending Dates...do They Generally Find You Other Assignments Quickly Or What?


----------



## Chelisac (Aug 7, 2008)

I have worked for Maxim for over a year and yes, it is contract work.  My first contract ended very, very suddenly with no notice.  Within a week I was training on another contract which also ended rather quickly.  After a couple of weeks, I was then put on my third contract and have been on it ever since.  

It really depends on the contract, I know plenty of coders that have worked for them for a long time.  I love it - it is a good fit for me!


----------



## okiesawyers (Aug 7, 2008)

I would not recommend working for Maxim.


----------



## ruhood (Aug 7, 2008)

Okiesawyers -
Can you say why?


----------



## kishacajun (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes please tell us why?  thanks Ruhood


----------



## okiesawyers (Aug 10, 2008)

Because they like to string you along.  I don't have the time or patience for empty promises.  They really wanted me to do some work for them.  I took and passed their entrance exam and when it came to job time, all of the advertised positions were never really there.  They always advertised on supposed upcoming contracts that never happened.  Save yourself some time........don't talk to them.



ruhood said:


> Okiesawyers -
> Can you say why?


----------



## erika hearon (Aug 14, 2008)

do they send charts to your individual email account or are they just out there floating around for any coder to grab if they are employed by the company?


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 14, 2008)

It sounds as if okiesawyers is right. I just talked with my recruiter from Maxim and he said that they are not getting the contract that they were hiring for but he would keep me in the system. I kind of figured that this contract "mess" was going to happen because that is the same thing all these other remote companies are saying and I had not heard from him in over a week, I had to email him for an update before he called me. Most of these companies are either waiting on a contract or the contract was cancelled.




okiesawyers said:


> Because they like to string you along.  I don't have the time or patience for empty promises.  They really wanted me to do some work for them.  I took and passed their entrance exam and when it came to job time, all of the advertised positions were never really there.  They always advertised on supposed upcoming contracts that never happened.  Save yourself some time........don't talk to them.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a similar experience with Maxim, and I just felt that they were giving me the runarounds  after I was interviewed by one of their clients.  I wasn't even registered with them at that time.  When I arrived a few days later to register, I think they were surprised to see me--the person behind the resume.  I get that from time to time. 

I felt they were just stringing me along,  so I decided not to contact them again after calling in my availability several times.  I just had that feeling that they were playing with me, getting my hopes up,  so I decided not to communicate with them without telling them.

About six months later, they called me  for an interview with one of their clients but there was no way I could go right away without a 24 hour notice.  I was already on an assignment, and it was in the middle of the day and I wasn't dressed for an interview.  Now I call them to see if any short or long term temporary positions are available.

Things are looking bleak all over the country.  I just finished my coding courses (2-1/2 years), currently preparing for my certification exam and now I see how tough it is for those who have their CPC-A certification.   Some have been certified for a few years, and still can’t get a job!  I guess I shouldn’t get my hopes up too high.  I’m going to need a job as soon as I’m certified.  Time is not on my side, and the economy may not turn around until 2010--according to the news media in Los Angeles.  Things have really changed here.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 15, 2008)

I feel the same way about Maxium. I have been in contact with them in the past several times and also tested with them. I think they just give you the run around with all the "contract" business. I would not waste my time with them.


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Aug 18, 2008)

*maxim*

I tested with them but and called them like two days later to see if they received my fax.  My recruiter Jenna said that they received it and they were waiting for the results.  I have not heard from them since. But it has been over 2 weeks and I would assume they would have the results by not. yea or nay to passing.


----------



## jluther (Aug 18, 2008)

*maxim*

I also recently tested for them and found out the next day that I passed the test.  I feel the same as the other posters about feeling strung along since I was told I would have an interview wth a lead coder only to be told 2 days later that they didn't get the contract and that the hiring is on hold.  My recruiter told me to check in with him periodically as he plans on hiring me.  Out of curiousity I will keep in contact with him, and because I am already employed full time I am not out anything by waiting.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Aug 21, 2008)

I too tested, my recruiter is Jenna-apparently the remote project is on hold so she'll get back to me as soon as it's available.  I didn't get my test results yet, seems they backlogged on the tests and providing scores to those who took it.  I did get an email from them stating that they are in need of travelling coders....I did reply to that email, have not heard anything yet.


----------



## mpate (Aug 27, 2008)

I worked for Maxim for 2 years on their VA contracts and never had a problem. I always had work in my "que". No other coders could take any charts out of your "que" only a manager could reassign them if needed.

80 charts a day was required .


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 27, 2008)

mniski said:


> I worked for Maxim for 2 years on their VA contracts and never had a problem. I always had work in my "que". No other coders could take any charts out of your "que" only a manager could reassign them if needed.
> 
> 80 charts a day was required .



Do you still work for Maxim?


----------



## cmsaral (Oct 19, 2008)

Were you a full time external employee for the VA division of Maxim? If so, are they reliable to hire you full time or will you only be employed for a few years or less. Please let me know because they have just offered this to me.


----------



## Kiana (Oct 20, 2008)

Maxim requires you to pass their exam and they will notify you if you passed or not but depending on your location and what you're looking for they will call you is what I was told.


----------

